# Fishin.......



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I am lucky enough to get every other weekend off due to regular scheduling. I want to fish and fish hard this year. Here are the week ends that I am off. 

March: 17, 18, 19
March: 31, April 1 and 2
April: 14, 15, 16, 28, 29, 30
May: 12, 13, 14, 26, 27, 28
June: 9, 10,11, 23, 24, 25
July: 7, 8, 9, 21, 22, 23
August: 4, 5, 6, 18, 19, 20
September: 1, 2, 3, 15, 16, 17
October: 13, 14, 15, 27, 28, 29

If any of you guys get down to my neck of the woods and want to sling some lead and wet some lines drop me a line. Money is gonna be tight this year, but I can do a little traveling.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fishin...*

Hey dogg,
If you want I can take a trip a few times down your way. It is only a 30min drive if that, I sure could use some help on learning the cape may area along the point. Hit me up when you want to go. I am off Thursdays and Fridays work on the weekends at night 4-12 but can swing a day off if need be.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Deal....*

Sounds good.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be up to the Cape for the occasional weekend this year. I'll let ya know when. I'll also try to remember the Jack Green


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yeah man.....*

Just let me know.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Dog

That last weekend in Oct might work for me so I will pencil it in on my calander and as the date gets close I will let you know if it is a go


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds good.....*

To me.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Excellent I will keep in contact with you looking forward to fishing down you way with you.


----------

